# Jake ~ Beautifully Mannered Boy  5yo Black Greyhound



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Jake has thankfully found his forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Jake would look MAGNFICENT with a glossy satin summer coat


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Bumping Jake


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## wellho (Dec 24, 2012)

tamakin said:


> Jake is still looking for his forever home.


Can I just add from personal experience what wonderful company a rescue greyhound can be. We took on our Billy (pretty sure he's pure greyhound, and he's black like Jake) from an appeal such as the one in this thread - we _were_ looking for a second dog anyway - and we've never looked back.

Whoever takes on Jake will, I suspect, find the most affectionate and loving of dogs who enjoys a short walk, who enjoys running offlead on those walks, and who is really no trouble (most of the time  ).

We were surprised how long Billy had been waiting for his "forever home", and we were told that it's the lighter coloured dogs that get rehomed quickest, because of the fear of dark hair everywhere when the dog moults. Well, that's not an issue at all in our experience ...


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

